# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Outing to Biotope Aquarium at AMK - 25 Aug 2007

## David Moses Heng

To all interested members, kindly leave your name and contact here for this outing.

To start the list off will be:

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected] 96814289
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung
4. Aenon

----------


## stephen chung

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung

----------


## luenny

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)

----------


## illumnae

bumping this thread. there was alot more interest indicated when this idea was first mooted in another thread, where's everyone else?  :Grin:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )

----------


## David Moses Heng

> bumping this thread. there was alot more interest indicated when this idea was first mooted in another thread, where's everyone else?


well i guess everybody has got their own committments or they might have already pooped by Thio's palce and checked out the place already.

Anyway, the invitation is stilll open. Feel free to update the list. :Smile:  

PS: Aenon, are you still keen? :Razz:

----------


## illumnae

are you coming for the outing Eman? =P

----------


## Cacatuoides

i think i should be able to make it...have to confirm the timing nearer the date  :Grin:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I've to see what time is the outing.

----------


## joopsg

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast

----------


## Aeon

Ya I going.

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
7. Aeon 90083602

----------


## trident

I would really like to join you guys. But like to have the timing please.

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
7. Aeon 90083602
8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)

----------


## David Moses Heng

proposed timing will be around 1400 hours. Anybody any other suggestions? :Smile:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hmm... how about meeting for lunch around nearby hawker center first ? around 12.30-1.00 pm ?  :Razz:  At least we can get to know each other better first before marching down to Thio's shop.  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hmm... how about meeting for lunch around nearby hawker center first ? around 12.30-1.00 pm ?  At least we can get to know each other better first before marching down to Thio's shop.


shouldn't be a problem. any seconder? :Smile:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> shouldn't be a problem. any seconder?



Anybody will bring along their cameras? Else must trouble Valice / Gene if they are available to showcase their prowess.. :Grin:  

cheers

----------


## valice

> Hmm... how about meeting for lunch around nearby hawker center first ? around 12.30-1.00 pm ?  At least we can get to know each other better first before marching down to Thio's shop.


There's a coffeeshop right beside Biotope.
Good food there! Try there instead.  :Laughing: 




> Anybody will bring along their cameras? Else must trouble Valice / Gene if they are available to showcase their prowess.. 
> 
> cheers


I would be glad to bring my gear for some photo-taking of you dwarf cichlid fans drooling in front of the tank!  :Laughing:  Then can post the photos here for the rest to see and drool too.  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
7. Aeon 90083602
8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)

so 9 people in total so far on this list =)




> I would be glad to bring my gear for some photo-taking of you dwarf cichlid fans drooling in front of the tank!  Then can post the photos here for the rest to see and drool too.


vincent take a photo of my new elizabethae when we're there please?  :Grin:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> 1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
> 2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
> 3. Stephen Chung
> 4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
> 5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
> 6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
> 7. Aeon 90083602
> 8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
> 
> ...


Thanks Illumnae for your kind effort. Let's hope we can conclude the total pax by Thursday so that we can make arrangement for the refreshments.

Anybody who are keen can also PM me or sms me at 9188 3523.

Thank you.

Thio

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
7. Aeon 90083602
8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
9. Chong Yu(91793192)

I'll be coming too since its at 1400. :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - interested but need to confirm later (will PM you contact no.)
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
7. Aeon 90083602
8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
9. Chong Yu(91793192)
10. Shadow aka Robert

By the way, where to meet? I mean are we having lunch first or straight to Biotope?

----------


## David Moses Heng

at teh coffee shop for lunch first. :Smile:

----------


## luenny

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - Ok, confirm going
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
7. Aeon 90083602
8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
9. Chong Yu(91793192)
10. Shadow aka Robert

Where and when are we meeting? Lunch first?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> 1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
> 2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
> 3. Stephen Chung
> 4. Luenny - Ok, confirm going
> 5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
> 6. joopsg (H/P: 98246761) Need to know the timing fast
> 7. Aeon 90083602
> 8. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
> 9. Chong Yu(91793192)
> ...


refer to thread no 22. Timing will be 1330 hours.

----------


## illumnae

> refer to thread no 22. Timing will be 1330 hours.


my fiancee and i will be late as i'll be in the Subordinate Courts for advocacy training till 1330 and will be in a suit, so need to go home and change first...will see you guys direct at the shop

----------


## luenny

Hahaha!! I think I posted the same time as thread 22 that's why I didn't see the post. Ok, see you all at the coffee shop at 1.30pm.

----------


## Biotopeshop

> my fiancee and i will be late as i'll be in the Subordinate Courts for advocacy training till 1330 and will be in a suit, so need to go home and change first...will see you guys direct at the shop



come in your suit, you'll look fabulous.. :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> come in your suit, you'll look fabulous..


 
so are you going to have them cut ribbon? :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> so are you going to have them cut ribbon?


first time doing it, don't know where to buy nice ribbons.. :Grin:  2 power-dressed visitors, like wedding ceremony.. the rest must come in formal wear.. :Laughing:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> first time doing it, don't know where to buy nice ribbons.. 2 power-dressed visitors, like wedding ceremony.. the rest must come in formal wear..


Waaa.. If that is the case, you will have to lay RED CARPET _liao_.  :Laughing:

----------


## yeoyl87

need lion dance to grace the event?  :Grin:

----------


## joopsg

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - Ok, confirm going
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. Aeon 90083602
7. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
8. Chong Yu(91793192)
9. Shadow aka Robert

Cannot go liao, gotten to work on tis weekend. Well I just wanna to meet fellas only cos i dun keep fish now.

----------


## Shadow

Sorry ask again where is theis "teh coffee shop" near to which block? and how to reach the Biotope (blk 316B) from Ang Mo Kio MRT?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Sorry ask again where is theis "teh coffee shop" near to which block? and how to reach the Biotope (blk 316B) from Ang Mo Kio MRT?


can check out the street directory here.  :Grin:  

By the way, are we meeting for lunch beforehand ?? Since Valice said there is a very nice coffeeshop right beside Biotope shop.

----------


## Shadow

I though theplant is meeting at teh coffee shop (thread no 22  :Grin:  ) at 1330 hours

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> I though theplant is meeting at teh coffee shop (thread no 22  ) at 1330 hours


Ops. Alright, see you guys at the coffee shop at 1.30pm.  :Grin:

----------


## gummynut

1. Altum_Lover76 aka David Heng [email protected]
2. Illumnae (96729683) + Fiancee coming along too
3. Stephen Chung
4. Luenny - Ok, confirm going
5. Ah_ZhaN ( HP:9181 5869 )
6. Aeon 90083602
7. Richard aka Trident (94778307)
8. Chong Yu(91793192)
9. Shadow aka Robert
10. gummynut aka cheah (98463602) + cousin coming along too

----------


## David Moses Heng

see you guys all tomorrow at 1330 hours coffee shop along biotope row of shops. 96814289 when you guys are there.

----------


## stephen chung

I might be having lunch with family...will join you guys later.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I will not be having lunch there either, will join you all at the shop at 1400.

----------


## illumnae

as stated earlier, i'll be there late with my fiancee...i'm expecting 230-300pm? don't leave before i come!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> as stated earlier, i'll be there late with my fiancee...i'm expecting 230-300pm? don't leave before i come!


 
just came back form the shop. sorry i need to leave early as i have promised to bring my elder daughter to IMM for a "pinic" at the outdoor play area. anyway, nice meeting you guys!!  :Smile:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Nice meeting you guys too. Thanks Altum_lover76 for the free moss, and also Mr Thio for the food and goodies.  :Grin:  
Very nice batch of fishes. Made me feel like getting more :Evil: .
Haha just don't have the space and money.

----------


## illumnae

just back from the outing too =) nice to see so many people around...thanks for being such a great host thio!

----------


## trident

A big thak you to Mr Thio for being such a wonderful host.
just luv the satay. And nice meeting all you guys. Pity didn't have a chance to learn all your names.
This is my favourite viejita.



Richard

----------


## stephen chung

Thanks Thio for the satay...Nice meeting you Richard...

----------


## luenny

Nice meeting up with you all. Good thing a lot of pro there taking photographs so I do not have to show off my lousy camera. Now what about pictures?

----------


## benny

It was nice to meet you guys, some of which I met for the first time. Also, thanks to Thio for being such a generous host and the door gifts. The shop looks great and is a lot more spacious than the previous one.

Cheers,

----------


## gummynut

Thanks to the host of Biotope, Mr. Thio for providing his shop as the venue for the gathering and preparation of the food especially all the yum-yum satay & 'kueh'. also thanks for the goodies.
Appreciation extended to the AQ'ers and the moderators for arranging this outing. Happy to meet you guys at Biotope.
AQ and Biotope, what a GREAT combination!! :Jump for joy:  

More fishy gathering please.  :Well done:   :Well done: 

By the way, did the moderators help our kind Mr. Thio to clear up the satay? :Laughing:

----------


## Biotopeshop

Dear All,

On behalf of the shop's management, we would to thank everyone today for making the time to visit our shop. A big "thank you for your great support" to AQ friends and moderators.  :Smile:  

Oh, we were glad that you guys had enjoyed the simple snacks too  :Grin:  Thank you again for your positive comments.

Looking forward to see you again. :Wink:  

Cheers

Thio

----------


## Aeon

Very big thanks to Thio, a wonderful host. I'm very happy to meet so many fellow AQ'ers. Entering the shop, 1st thing I saw is big SLRs everywhere  :Laughing:  Nice Satay too! Very goooooood satay, I ate a little too much.

----------


## genes

Hello all, it was a pleasure to get acquainted with all of you. Hope everybody had a fun day there!

Here's some fish pictures that i managed to snap while i was there. 









And finally, my first betta shot.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Amazing pictures Eugene!!  :Well done:  
No pictures of the Ap. Elizabethae and "red point"?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

First and foremost, I would like to thank bro Altum_lover76, illumnae and all the AQ mods for organising this mini gathering. 

It is really nice to be able to meet most of you guys -- benny, vinz, genes, trident, wackytpt and my dear _senpai_ valice.  :Grin:  
However, some of whom I may have forgotten to offer my greetings, like Aeon, chongyu, luenny, gummynut and a few others, hence my deepest apology on that. 

I am initially quite captivated by eugene's(genes) professional photo-shoot of the apistos, and even more enpratured by the aroma of the _satays_. (What a sumptuous noon snack! ) It is such a pity as my girl and I need to have complete meal(rice + soup + other dishes) for lunch and I needed my coffee so badly in order to start my day.  :Opps:  

Nevertheless, I have a fruitful and delightful chat with vinz and benny as well. And I want to thank Thio for his gracious hospitality, his cordial and generous reception towards everyone at the gathering as a boss and as a friend. Great job Thio, all the best of luck for your business in future. :Well done:  

I will look forward to AQ's next gathering. . . 

Cheers,
zhan

----------


## illumnae

> Amazing pictures Eugene!!  
> No pictures of the Ap. Elizabethae and "red point"?


elizabethae was being a coward and hiding behind all day =) i tried various means to get him out but in the end just bagged him and went home  :Laughing:  he seems to be pretty happy here at home though, hopefully he'll adapt well to my tank!

----------


## genes

valice took some of the fishes too including the Apistogramma sp. "red point". As for the Apistograma elizabethae, both pairs appear to be very camera shy.

----------


## leeruisheng

Nice update genes. Thanks.

----------


## Wackytpt

> elizabethae was being a coward and hiding behind all day =) i tried various means to get him out but in the end just bagged him and went home  he seems to be pretty happy here at home though, hopefully he'll adapt well to my tank!


Coward? I didn't know apistos can be coward. Go read up on the characteristic of the fish. Shy would be a better word. Beside in general apisto are shy fishes. 

Never do your research before you get the fish 
 :Razz:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Anyway what fishes did everyone get. I had to leave early as i had to book in to camp for AHM.

----------


## Wackytpt

You gotten yourself a nice fish  :Smile:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Yup thanks to Mr Thio for choosing it for me. I couldn't find any pictures on the colour variant online but i must say i was more than happy with the fish, especially the female Mr Thio chose.

----------


## brianclaw

Anybody took pics of the new shop?

----------


## genes

Coming soon...  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

Brianclaw,

I believe either Gene or Valice took some picture of the shop. Bascially the setup of the new shop is similar to the old shop. Except that the new shop is bigger and has more tanks.

Nothing beats going down to the shop itself to view it.

----------


## trident

I couldn't resist the Apistogramma viejita, so went down and bought it today. But there is another fish which caught my eyes, but run out of space. It's the Borelli Blue. Hope Eugene got a nice picture of it.

----------


## genes

Nice shot Richard! I took the picture of the Ap. borellii "Opal" while valice took the Ap. borellii "Blue".

----------


## illumnae

> Amazing pictures Eugene!!  
> No pictures of the Ap. Elizabethae and "red point"?


posted some photos of the elizabethae in cichlids subforum. quality of the photos of course isn't even 1% of guru eugene's standard, but it'll do for now la  :Laughing:

----------


## valice

Finally managed to find time to get the pictures down.

The _Apistogramma_ sp Red Point II (which I am still trying to get hold of its actual name)



The A.borelli "Blue"


Event photos to come up soon.....

----------


## trident

amazing photo, I really liked the borelli blue.
For the time being, just look at the photo.
Nice shot Vincent.

----------


## valice

Thanks Richard.
You have a very pretty picture of that guy too!

Helped you upload the picture into our gallery and reinserted it back to the thread. Now can admire it in full size picture.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Very nice pictures vincent  :Grin:  

So what fish did chong yu got?

----------


## valice

Here are the photos I took of the event that day. Doesn't seemed to have shot alot.


The new Biotope shopfront! Bright and cheery compared to the previous shop.


I wonder what the two of them are talking about. Given that it is just an empty tank at the bottom.  :Huh?: 


Aeon and Benny enjoying a nice chat between the two.


Here comes the satay which everyone is raving about. But really, it is really very good satay!


Aquatic photography demonstration by our very own Genes!


Aeon, "Is this the so-called Lily pipe?"


Altum_Lover76, "I think so. Let me take a closer look."


tcy81, "Hmmmmmm....."


Trident to luenny, "The Rams swee hor?!"

All right folks, that's all from me!
Hope to meet you guys again.

----------


## David Moses Heng

thanks bro valice for the nice photos!! Eugene too!! Wait till i get my camera than i can learn form you guys!! :Smile:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Nice photos from trident, genes and valice. I wish I could stayed longer to chat and learn more from you guys.  :Wink:

----------


## luenny

Hahaha ... shots look so funny with the commentary at the bottom. Nice job. Nice meeting all of you.  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

haha finally i get to put faces to nicks...didn't really get a chance to get introduced to everyone...benny talked to me and i didn't even know it was him!

----------


## Aeon

LOL loving the commentary. Actually i was comparing the, according to Thio, Taiwan lily pipes to my AquaticMagic ones, looks exactly the same. :Laughing:

----------


## trident

Vincent,
hahaha luv the commentary, real funny.
Got a very stylo shot of Eugene.
Yi Xiang, you were fashionably late, didn't get a chance to be introduced around.
Thanks
Richard

----------


## Shadow

O.. there was an introduction session? darn I was late by 1 hour  :Razz:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> O.. there was an introduction session? darn I was late by 1 hour


 
was there one? how come i am not aware? :Crying:

----------


## trident

haha sorry guys, there was no "introduction session", but I went round introducing myself and try to remember as many names as possible.
David, you are amoung the first to arrive and Robert came later, Luenny was getting impatient waiting for you.
Maybe next time can wear a name tag.
Cheers

----------


## illumnae

haha yeah sorry guys...i came too late to meet everyone, and as my fiancee was around too i was trying to keep her from being bored so i wasn't being very social...maybe next outing i can actually meet more people!

----------


## Jaws

Wanted to go but my wife stick to me like 3M super heavy duty double sided tape. She never like me going to lfs cause she know I sure buy something. Next time I hope can make it.

----------


## illumnae

> Wanted to go but my wife stick to me like 3M super heavy duty double sided tape. She never like me going to lfs cause she know I sure buy something. Next time I hope can make it.


that's why i brought my fiancee along  :Smile:  if you can't go without the lady, go WITH the lady  :Laughing:

----------


## Jaws

I definately can't go with the lady  :Grin:  Even if we having dinner next door  :Exasperated:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> that's why i brought my fiancee along  if you can't go without the lady, go WITH the lady


Yeah, we true hobbyists always swear by this code: Love me, love my fish, love my hobby, love my visit to lfs, love my purchases and we love you double, or else we'll spend on somewhere else  :Grin:   :Grin:  

But please don't let all your spouses read this :Opps:

----------


## Jaws

:Laughing:  I'm sure will be banned from going to your shop if she reads this :Laughing:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> haha sorry guys, there was no "introduction session", but I went round introducing myself and try to remember as many names as possible.
> David, you are amoung the first to arrive and Robert came later, Luenny was getting impatient waiting for you.
> Maybe next time can wear a name tag.
> Cheers


ooops... :Razz:

----------


## Aeon

Hehe my girl went with me, she likes this hobby and is starting her tank soon. Thio how's my quotation?

----------


## krabbie

Ah sh*t .. I missed this thread. anyway, I visited biotope yesterday and there isn't much stock left ... did you guys clear everything?  :Laughing:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Hehe my girl went with me, she likes this hobby and is starting her tank soon. Thio how's my quotation?


oops! sorry. Will pm you

----------


## illumnae

> Ah sh*t .. I missed this thread. anyway, I visited biotope yesterday and there isn't much stock left ... did you guys clear everything?


Thio posted an updated stock list in the Merchant's section, go check it out  :Smile:  there are still stunning specimens left if you're interested in getting a pair or 2  :Grin:

----------


## genes

The Ap. Macmasteri "Red Neck" have been sold! Great specimen! Congrats to the new owner!

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

That pair was really nice. :Grin:  Wonder whether anyone from AQ got it.

----------


## illumnae

Congrats to whoever the new owner is on an excellent and beautiful pair of fish  :Smile:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

> Very nice pictures vincent  
> 
> So what fish did chong yu got?


I got a pair of Apistogramma agassizii "red-black".  :Grin:

----------


## exotic

i went there last few days... not much plants and the moss selling very expensive lor... hope that you could lower the price so that i could buy it nearby instead of going serangoon north or thomson there... thanks....

----------


## oblivion

> i went there last few days... not much plants and the moss selling very expensive lor... hope that you could lower the price so that i could buy it nearby instead of going serangoon north or thomson there... thanks....


if you are referring to the xmas moss there and saying its expensive
maybe you should take a 2nd look and notice that its different variant than the xmas moss you see at other lfses  :Smile: 
that should account for the price difference.

----------


## barmby

Ok. I made my first trip there last week. i like the place and it is near my house. suddenly the north-central part of singapore have a few concept LFSs.

----------

